# Fish ID Halp



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Is this one of them brown bass you guys are always talking about? My buddy caught it in the Whitewater and I read on here about some guy catching a ten pound brown bass outta there a while back. It had kinda a small mouth and it is bronze colored. He was using a kettle korn tube carolina rigged and it liked it so well it must have sorta rolled on it and got caught right in the dorsal fin.










The latitude was 39.246878 and the longitude was -84.820118 if you wanna try and catch some yourself, there were lots of them that big swimming everywhere!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Black crappie or eastern box rattler. Not a bass.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to remove your exact location. Brown bass have a difficult time spawning and don't need the extra pressure!
(NICE fish BTW!)


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Brown Marmorated Stink Bug


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like a human to me. How did you get the kettle korn to stay on the hook?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> How did you get the kettle korn to stay on the hook?


Its an innovative new soft plastic lure made by the blowfish bait bait company. Its a soft plastic tube impregnated with delicious kettle korn flavor.


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Its an innovative new soft plastic lure made by the blowfish bait bait company. Its a soft plastic tube impregnated with delicious kettle korn flavor.


Blowfish bait company, wow. What will they think of next?!


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Its an eastern strain buglemouth bass. And a big one, I bet it fought like a champ


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Some guy at the bait store told me it might be a whauger, a cross between a white bass and a sauger.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually.... we dont have brown bass here in Ohio. Thats a FIRE BREATHING brown bass. Very poisoness. I bet your buddy is missing his thumb now. You guys need to be more careful.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice fish. But don't feel bad, sometimes even the experts can't tell without a DNA sample.

I Googled brown bass and found this, if that helps you at all.










But I thought your buddy would have known that already.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Is this one of them brown bass you guys are always talking about? My buddy caught it in the Whitewater and I read on here about some guy catching a ten pound brown bass outta there a while back. It had kinda a small mouth and it is bronze colored. He was using a kettle korn tube carolina rigged and it liked it so well it must have sorta rolled on it and got caught right in the dorsal fin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your buddy reminds me kind of like...Well,










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm with the other guy. Definitely a whauger. No doubt.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

hmmm. looks more like the Loch Ness monster to me.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I've said it before and dammit I'll say it again, there ain't no damn fish in the whitewater river. You were clearly lost. Oh and by the way, that's a carp. I asked a guy at the VFW and he confirmed it. His name was Herman.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I've said it before and dammit I'll say it again, there ain't no damn fish in the whitewater river. You were clearly lost. Oh and by the way, that's a carp. I asked a guy at the VFW and he confirmed it. His name was Herman.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Herman who? My brother's ex-wife's new husband's sister's best friend works with a guy who's cousin's mother's boyfriend's daughter is dating a guy named Herman. Im not sure what his last name is though.... could be the same guy.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I've said it before and dammit I'll say it again, there ain't no damn fish in the whitewater river. You were clearly lost. Oh and by the way, that's a carp. I asked a guy at the VFW and he confirmed it. His name was Herman.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Carp, are you sure? I coulda sworn it was a brown sewer bass. So Hermans workin at the VFW nowadays is he?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

LMFAO....Reading this thread while eating corn on the cob is messy and hazardous to my health. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

There's a swell guy who gives fishing seminars and lives in a little house next to a park on the Little Miami River in Loveland, knock on his door and ask him.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that the Herman that looks like Len Goodman from Dancin with the Stars or the Herman that looks like Ba83's Mom? He wouldn't know a carp from a wolverine. This obviously was no carp. It was a noble hard fighting game fish. I'm telling everybody I know that the Whitewater is live action.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

gibson330usa said:


> There's a swell guy who gives fishing seminars and lives in a little house next to a park on the Little Miami River in Loveland, knock on his door and ask him.


That guys crazy, dont ask him...


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Some guy from Cleves told me that there's a 127lb saltwater Octopus that lives in the WW River. You couldn't pay me to step in that water!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Is that the Herman that looks like Len Goodman from Dancin with the Stars or the Herman that looks like Ba83's Mom?


I don't know any Dancin with the Stars.... but if you are referring to the person I saw you square dancing with at the Highland County Festival and sharing an ear of silver queen with, then yes it's the one that looks like BA83's mom. She's a handsome (eh hem) woman....congrats.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Where is this whitewater river it sounds interesting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Your buddy reminds me kind of like...Well,
> 
> View attachment 76841
> 
> ...


The Dan-Lama?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> That guys crazy, dont ask him...


Now you tell me!


----------

